# 2006 1500 Front End



## Ngom12 (Nov 9, 2011)

Im going to be putting a plow on my 06 1500. I know not the greatest truck for plowing, but i owe to much to trade it in and selling it hasn't been the easiest thing either, so itll have to do for a year or so. I want to strengthen up the front end. I already replaced the front shocks/struts with the monroe quick struts, and put on a 2" leveling kit. I am going to add timbrens when i get the plow, but is there anything esle anyone would recommend doing? and not just with the front end, but i guess the whole truck??? Thanks!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I would not put a plow on a truck that I don't want to keep and want to sell. If you are just going to suck it up and keep it for a long time, then go for it. 

Timbrens and ballast. The leveling kit doesn't add any carrying ability unless you just want the look. You could crank the t-bars a little in the winter too.


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

^^^
Agreed!! 
If you really want to plow with it go light on the plow and add some good Ballast to the back. Also look into a better trans cooler as that truck wasn't meant to have a plow on it.


----------



## Ngom12 (Nov 9, 2011)

ya, like i said, i know its not ideal for plowing, but its all i have. Plow isn;t going on until next year so hopefully i can sell it, but if not, im going to invest into it and keep it for plowing. 

Ballast?? Do you simply mean adding weigh (sand, salt, anything, ect.) to the back, or is there something special? and why is that a big deal? 

Thanks for the help. N trust me, i already know that plowing with a 1/2 ton isn't ideal, but i know it can be done. two of my friends plows with half tons, one even has a 8'2 V on his avalanche lol. Its about 3 inches off the ground haha! but anyways, just looking at a worst case seceniro, what would anyone suggest if i did have to use my 1/2ton for a while.


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

Adding ballast (Weight) to the rear will help keep the chassis in balance with the plow on the front. 

Yes plowing with a half ton can be done. I know Meyer, Western, Boss, and Fisher all make plows designed for light Half Ton trucks.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ngom12;1383719 said:


> Im going to be putting a plow on my 06 1500. I know not the greatest truck for plowing, but i owe to much to trade it in and selling it hasn't been the easiest thing either, so itll have to do for a year or so. I want to strengthen up the front end. I already replaced the front shocks/struts with the monroe quick struts, and put on a 2" leveling kit. I am going to add timbrens when i get the plow, but is there anything esle anyone would recommend doing? and not just with the front end, but i guess the whole truck??? Thanks!


With your mods you've done, you'll hold a plow just fine. Just be ready for the wear items to go.



Banksy;1383809 said:


> I would not put a plow on a truck that I don't want to keep and want to sell. If you are just going to suck it up and keep it for a long time, then go for it.
> 
> Timbrens and ballast. The leveling kit doesn't add any carrying ability unless you just want the look. *You could crank the t-bars a little in the winter too*.


2006+ Ram 1500's have coil spring front struts, Tbars were only used 02-05.



95HDRam;1383860 said:


> ^^^
> Agreed!!
> If you really want to plow with it go light on the plow and add some good Ballast to the back. *Also look into a better trans cooler as that truck wasn't meant to have a plow on it*.


Ok,
If you have the tow package on your truck, then you already have plenty of cooling for the tranny. 
Fact is, Dodge used the same engine and transmission (along with cooling packages) for all of the trucks using the HEMI whether it be the 1500, 2500, or 3500 trucks. Yes the same 545RFE transmission is behind a 1500 through 3500 series trucks, no differences AT ALL. 
I had a 04 Ram 2500 HEMI with a 9'6" plow, drove an hour from NH to Maine after I picked it up in the spring and never got hot.

With that being said, expect the tie rod's to go on your truck. They are weak from the factory and generally go in 20k miles. Upgrade to an aftermarket part if possible. Your ball joints will hold up better than the Ujoints but may go as well after a season or 2. Lastly, the hub/wheel bearings will also go after a few seasons. Good thing is, aftermarket parts are built better than OEM, there are plenty of guys running huge lifts and 37" tires on these OEM parts so they are built fairly well from the factory (minus the tie rods, they suck).

I plowed with a Dakota for 3 years using a 7'6" plow. On the 3rd year I had to replace the ball joints (did all 4 but only 2 were bad), did 1 wheel bearing, and the tie rods were fine. The front ends are similar, but yours is stronger.

Don't be afraid to use what you have, 1500's can and do plow just fine.


----------



## Ngom12 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank You!

That's all i was asking. I hate fighting people on the fact that i have a 1500. No kidding it wont hold up as good as a 3/4 ton, i know. I was just simply asking what i could do to up grade some parts to make it a little more reliable. Everyone has to start somewhere, i just may have to start with a 1/2 ton.

As for the parts. I've actually replaced my tie rods and ball joints when i bought the truck, about 14k miles ago. I will probably have them looked at next year too, just to make sure everything is right. And thanks for the imput on adding ballast. I never knew that was such a big deal but it makes sense.

i appreciate all the positive imput. Thanks!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Look into the Buyers Snow Dogg plows. Nice light-weight, stainless steel construction, and cost far less than any of the other half-ton plows out there. Try an MD 7'-6" or you could even go with an MD 8' on your truck.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I second what Harleyjeff just said. I'd go with the MD8' plow personally. I researched for years before buying my VX95 and after buying / using it I'm very happy with the purchase.


----------



## Ngom12 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thats good to hear. I've been doing ALOT of research on what plow to use. I've used Blizzard and Boss in the past. Never used a Buyer but i see alot of them popping up in the area. Luckily for me, there is a dealer about 40 min away that sells all 3. I will make a point to go see him and compare all three while im there. Thanks Guys!

Also, any advice for a new business? Im taking my time on starting it and doing alot of research, but i like to hear imput from people who are actaully in the game. Thanks!


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I have an 04 half ton and I put a 7'6" fisher with the buyers wings on it. so far no problems with carrying the wieght. I never even turned up the torsion bars since it barely squats the front end. I was thinking about a set of timbrens though. they seem like a cheap investment to help save the front end.


----------



## nwibstad (Aug 19, 2010)

I have the same truck did the same front end mods as you did put weight in the back and I run a Boss 7'6" V plow with wings. When raised the front squats one inch. As long as you plow smart go for it. This is my third year plowing with this truck.


----------



## Ngom12 (Nov 9, 2011)

Nice! do you have and Pics??


----------



## nwibstad (Aug 19, 2010)

I do but can't get them to up load on this site. I can email them to you or send them to you phone.


----------



## Ngom12 (Nov 9, 2011)

Yea shoot me an email.

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## Dubl0Vert (Sep 10, 2011)

X3, great truck to plow with....as long as you are prudent with the plowing. I added Timbrens and they are great if you are on rough terrain. I also cranked my Tbars ('04) A few turns to restore height. If you are handy with a welder box the front of your frame for some added piece of mind. Don't worry about the 1/2 ton bashing crowd, if they are taking the time to post comments like "best mod is to buy a 3/4 ton" then they are usually trying to make up for a lack of personal accomplishments.


----------



## Ngom12 (Nov 9, 2011)

haha i hear ya. I've been out plowing (for my buddies company, in his trucks) the past couple days (Finally!) and i have kept my eye out for 1/2ton trucks. I've seen alot more then i thought i would. even seen some with v-box speaders and 8 ft plows. I'm a pretty careful operator, even in my buddies trucks. forget worrying about beating up the trucks, im more worried about myself. i've bit a few steering wheels to know not to do that again!


----------



## Cleanchris (Feb 13, 2010)

Ngom12, I have the same truck as you. 2006 Dodge ram 1500 qcab. Mine has the 4.7L and 20" rims. I have a snoway 26 series and plow small private roads and parking lots (a 55 plus gated community) with it. I start plowing the roads when it reaches about 2"-3" deep and I plow until the storm is over (sometimes 20+ hours).I always plow with 300-400 pounds of ballast in the bed against the tailgate and behind the rear wheels. I added billstien 5100 struts which are set to raise the front about 2". I also have timbrens but after I installed the bilsteins and raised the front, the timbrens sit too far away from the lower control arm to make contact with them. (You have to know how timbrens work on the 06 dodge to understand that. Timbren has illustrations on thier website if you dont know what I'm talking about) I guess they"re good to have if you really overload the front end but with the front end lifted they're basically useless. The only other thing my truck has is a tow package which includes an oil and tranny cooler and 3.92 gears. I replaced the ball joints and tierod ends with moog parts prior to installing the plow 3 years ago at 50,000 miles. I now have 100,000 miles on the truck and am starting my third season with NO PROBLEMS. I plow smart and understand that my truck is not a bulldozer. I love the snoway plow and the downpressure is unbeatable in my opinion but they are expensive. I wouldnt go with anything bigger or heavier then a 7'6" fisher HD. As long as you stay on top of your accounts during the storms, keep up with regular maintnance (oil change, tranny service, grease front end), and above all, dont beat the crap out of your truck, you should have little to no problems other than regular wear and tear. This truck has made me tons of money and plows way better than my 94 gmc 2500hd ever did. The only thing I miss about that truck was the 8' fisher. Other than that plow, the Dodge is way better at plowing and would probably be able to handle that plow but I dont want to push it. Your truck will be fine. Go out there and make some money.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

My first Dodge plow truck was an 03 1500 reg cab long box. Had a 26series plow and a full 8' stainless salter in the back. Had some spring work done and enjoyed the truck. Sold it for a 2500 series GMC. Later that season I sold the GMC and went back to the Dodges. Never lookd back. 

The 1500 series trucks are very tough and use the same frames as the 2500 series. The only major differences are the springs axles and drive line components. Use what you have save some money and work up from there. Snoway makes some good products, expecially there smaller plow line ups.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1405250 said:


> My first Dodge plow truck was an 03 1500 reg cab long box. Had a 26series plow and a full 8' stainless salter in the back. Had some spring work done and enjoyed the truck. Sold it for a 2500 series GMC. Later that season I sold the GMC and went back to the Dodges. Never lookd back.
> 
> *The 1500 series trucks are very tough and use the same frames as the 2500 series.* The only major differences are the springs axles and drive line components. Use what you have save some money and work up from there. Snoway makes some good products, expecially there smaller plow line ups.


No they are very different, especially the 3rd and 4th gen trucks. The 2nd gen (94-01 Ram 1500 and 94-02 Ram 2500/3500) were very similar but still bigger on the 3/4 and 1 tons.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

CleanChris....

You can carry an 8' fisher stainless with a half ton Dodge. I have an 04 and I have moved my friends 8'er around the shop and it doesn't really sag the front end too bad. I wouldn't put it on MY truck but it seems to carry it ok Seriously though, if you want the extra width throw on a set of Buyers Pro Wings. I have them on my fisher 7 1/2' HD and it works great. If the snow is real wet and heavy I take them off just to avoid overloading the truck and ripping the rubber edges off.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

peteo1;1405562 said:


> CleanChris....
> 
> You can carry an 8' fisher stainless with a half ton Dodge. I have an 04 and I have moved my friends 8'er around the shop and it doesn't really sag the front end too bad. I wouldn't put it on MY truck but it seems to carry it ok Seriously though, if you want the extra width throw on a set of Buyers Pro Wings. I have them on my fisher 7 1/2' HD and it works great. If the snow is real wet and heavy I take them off just to avoid overloading the truck and ripping the rubber edges off.


Big difference in weight between a Fisher 8' X Blade and a Snowdogg MD8'

X blade = 790 lbs

MD8' = 439 lbs

Which is why I'd definitely go with the MD8', not much weight but the full 8' of width. Sounds dumb but those additional inches matter (thats what she said)


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

My 7 1/2' with the wings gives me 9 1/2' total. My blade weighs in around 600 pounds I do believe but I may be a little off on that. I dont know, its just my preference to run Fisher plows. I think compared to everything else out there they are the best built but thats just my .02


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I had 6 Fishers including an X Blade prior to my Snowdogg and I used to feel the same way. I can assure you they aren't: )


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Wasn't it Snowdogg that got in trouble for basically copying some of Fisher's designs without consent? I seem to remember hearing about some sort of copyright infringement on Snowdogg's part. I have used most of the plows on the market and in my opinion Fisher makes the best. I guess that's the great part about competition, there is a plow out there for everyone. There's nothing worse than using a tool you cant stand.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL there was a lawsuit but they didn't lose. It was mainly because of the mounting system and the extendable plow they came out with the XP810. 

Fishers are great and well built, but even my good friend who has an extreme vee that helped me assemble my plow agreed that my VX95 is built much more rugged than his Extreme Vee. I just think people thing the snowdoggs aren't built well because they base their opinions off the MD lightweight plows and the fact that they are cheaper.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

But I do agree with you different strokes for different folks. I felt very uneasy moving. Away from 10 years of Fishers!


----------

